# Gaming PC - 500 Euro -> Agando?



## wikk87 (16. Februar 2012)

Hallo bin neu hier und hoffe mit dem Erstellen dieses Threads keine Forumregeln missachtet zu haben. Wenn doch - teert und federt mich.

Habe ein Budget von 500 Euro und suche einen guten Gaming Pc, womit ich spiele wie Battlefield 3, The Witcher 2, Cod MW3,... in hoher Auflösung (muss nicht maximal sein) spielen kann.

Habe diesen hier bei Agando-shop gefunden und wollte mal eure Meinung dazu hören (vllt. auch paar Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop).

AGANDO Shop - Gaming-PC AGANDO agua 9550x4 Gamers Edition AGANDO agua 6300x4 Gamers Ed. 104541

Gruß. Danny


----------



## jonasf (16. Februar 2012)

*teer und feder*
man kauft keine fertig-pcs 

also: der amd (bulldozer) ist zum zocken mist ^^
die hd 6850 n bissl schwach und der preis hm... geht so
kannst du selbst bauen? sonst bestell bei hardwareversand die bauen dir die einzelteile zusammen


----------



## Thallassa (16. Februar 2012)

500Euro und guter Gaming PC beißen sich. Akzeptabler Gaming PC wäre der passendere Begriff.
Der Agando-PC ist übrigens Schrott, für das Geld lässt sich mehr Qualität und Leistung herausholen

Was hast du für ne Monitoauflösung?
Übertaktest du?


----------



## wikk87 (16. Februar 2012)

Meinst, wenn ich den PC als Einzelteile kaufe, komme ich günstiger weg? Taugen die Einzelteile denn überhaupt was?


----------



## wikk87 (16. Februar 2012)

Habe einen 21" Monitor schon bereit stehen. Übertakten werde ich nicht.

EDIT: Rechner zusammenbauen sollte kein Problem darstellen


----------



## Robonator (16. Februar 2012)

wikk87 schrieb:


> Meinst, wenn ich den PC als Einzelteile kaufe, komme ich günstiger weg? Taugen die Einzelteile denn überhaupt was?


 
Ja du kommst günstiger weg, bzw du bekommst für das selbe Geld bessere Hardware. Und glaub mir Einzelteile taugen mit Sicherheit was, solange du keinen billigen Schrott kaufst. In Fertig-PC´s sind meistens billige Mainboards, Netzteile oder Arbeitsspeicher etc verbaut.


----------



## wikk87 (16. Februar 2012)

Speziell in diesem Fall: Was sollte an dem PC Geändert werden? Die Radeon 6850 sollte wohl mit den meisten Spielen fertig werden, wobei ich wohl eher zur 6870 tendieren würde.


----------



## jonasf (16. Februar 2012)

wenn du einzelteile kaufst und baust sparst du 1. kannst 2. alle teile optimieren (auf budget, p/l oder vorlieben) und hast 3. nur hochwertige teile verbaut 

jap ich würde auch zur 6870 greifen.
ehm der ganze unterbau. bloß kein bulldozer 

phenom II x4 960T oder sowas


----------



## Heretic (16. Februar 2012)

Selbst gebaut würde ich vorziehen.

Man könnte soetwas zusammen basteln. 
Für wikk87 Intel+AMD | Geizhals Deutschland

und hier die AMD alternative die den 500 Euro noch näher kommt.

Für wikk87 AMD+AMD | Geizhals Deutschland

Das ist zwar ne bischen Teurer bietet aber deutlich mehr Leistung. Wenn die 500 Euro absolut eingehalten werden müssen kann man da aber noch ne bischen was abändern.

mfg Heretic


----------



## Valnarr (16. Februar 2012)

Die Intel Zusammenstellung von Heretic sieht gut aus.  Lieber 50 Euro mehr drauf legen und ein paar besere Komponeten haben als sich später zu ärgern.


----------



## jonasf (16. Februar 2012)

schaut super aus 
wenn dus dir leisten kannst nimm die intel variante, wenn nicht dann die amd


----------



## wikk87 (16. Februar 2012)

Die Intel Zusammenstellung sieht wirklich interessant aus. Werde da wohl zuschlagen .

Danke Dir schonmal


----------



## Softy (16. Februar 2012)

Ich würde eher eine Samsung Spinpoint F3 oder WD Caviar Blue nehmen. Hitachi, da sind die Ausfallraten recht hoch


----------



## wikk87 (17. Februar 2012)

Ist das Netzteil ausreichend für diese Zusammenstellung? Habe gelesen die die Radeon brauch ein stärkeres Netzteil.


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2012)

Das Netzteil reicht locker aus  Der Rechner wird unter Last nicht mehr als 300 Watt aus der Dose ziehen. Da ist genug Puffer  drin.


----------



## PokerD (2. März 2012)

Hallo Softy und Heretic,

ich mir nun auch die Intel-Variante gekauft, die Teile sind alle da, alles prima.
Nur ich krieg den PC echt nicht zusammengebaut!
1. Das Netzteil soll am boden des rechner positioniert werden und irgendwie mit dem lüfter richtung fußboden, sonst wäre der powerknopf am ausgang falsch rum ....
2. Das Board passt mit der Grafikkarte nicht zu den freien slots an der Rückwand des gehäuses , find einfach keine Stelle die passt.
3. Die Anleitung ist schlecht.

Kann mir da irgendwer helfen?
Bringt es was wenn ich Screenshots mache? Ich verzweifle gerade, hab früher echt viele PC's zusammengebaut, aber sowas hier ....


Grüße

PokerD


----------



## HairforceOne (2. März 2012)

Hallo PokerD,

dann erstmal herzlichen zum neuen Rechner 

Also Fotos würden, denke ich, nie schaden, kannst ja mal welche machen wenn du die Dinge so einbauen willst, wie du denkst es ist richtig...

1. Das das Netzteil am Boden montiert wieder ist mittlerweile standard kann man sagen. Wo ist hier allerdings genau deine Problematik? Strich wo hakst denn?
2. Da wäre ein Bild denke ich wirklich praktisch, um zu sehen wie du es meinst. Normalerweise (wenn das MB nicht falsch montiert wurde) muss es passen...
3. Welche Anleitung meinst du nun? Eine die dabei lag, oder die hier im Forum?!

Grüße


----------



## PokerD (2. März 2012)

ich mach mal eben schnell fotos  poste ich gleich.


----------



## PokerD (2. März 2012)

edit: siehe post


----------



## PokerD (2. März 2012)

Ansicht Graka


----------



## HairforceOne (2. März 2012)

So wie ich das sehe, sind da Fehler bei der Zusammenstellung unterlaufen.

Das MB (Micro ATX) ist nicht mit dem Gehäuse kompatibel, (bzw. Gehäuse nicht mit MB).

Hab grad mal auf der Hersteller seite nachgeschaut. Passen würde da: ATX, mATX (Mini).

Das Board ist sozusagen "zu klein"....
Bei dem Top hersteller vom Gehäuse bei Geizhals, ist es falsch angegegen (VV-Computer) von darher wohl ein Fehler der Seitenbetreiber.
Einbaufehler ist es also nicht.

Du hast also die Möglichkeiten ein neues Gehäuse zu kaufen oder ein andere MB. 

Das NT baust du schon ganz richtig ein, die sind heute so ausgelegt, dass sie die Kühle Luft vom Boden ansaugen (deshalb da das gitter).

Ich suche mal eben nach anderen MB's oder Gehäusen ind er Kategorie (kann aber sein das Später wird... sitze auf der Arbeit >_>)


----------



## Softy (2. März 2012)

Mach doch einfach die oberste Slotblende raus, dann sollte die Grafikkarte passen.


----------



## HairforceOne (2. März 2012)

@ Softy: Das passt doch dennoch nicht oder? Will dich nicht angreifen oder so immerhin bin ich ja noch der "Schraubenverwechsler"  Aber so wie es für mich aussieht ist der PCI-e Port noch etwas über der obersten Blende und desweiteren belegt die Karte 2 Slots.

So gesehen wird es dann nicht passen, oder irre ich mich da? Das Asus MB ist µATX, womit das Gehäuse nicht Kompatibel ist, wie ich das sehe....

Oder bin ich jetzt zu Blind um das zu sehen?!
Ich will nu auch nicht "Klugscheißern" oder so, bin mir da nur nicht so sicher.... >_>


----------



## Softy (2. März 2012)

Der ATX, µATX usw. sind genormte Standard's. Das passt immer, wenn nicht der Einbau korrekt durchgeführt wird.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (2. März 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Der ATX, µATX usw. sind genormte Standard's. Das passt immer, wenn nicht der Einbau korrekt durchgeführt wird.


 
Genauso ist es.
Das is schon alles richtig!
mATX, Micro ATX is alles das selbe und passt in alle gängigen Miditower, vorallem in Tower wo ATX reinpasst.
Die Slots, egal welche, haben immer die gleiche Position auf den Boards ... auf kleineren Boards,  sind halt weniger Slots, aber keine anderen Abstände


----------



## HairforceOne (2. März 2012)

Ich hab ja auch nie gesagt, dass es am Board liegt 

Eher am Gehäuse. Immerhin ist der PCIe auf höhe der Öffnungen für die WaKü(?), erklärt mich für Blöd aber das MB wurde doch richtig montiert...
Das es Standards sind, war mir sehr wohl klar (Bin ja nich ganz blöd ) Abstände etc. sind gleich ich weiß ja das es halt genormt ist.

Ich bin mir halt wie gesagt beim Gehäuse nicht sicher... weil es sieht auf den Bildern echt nicht so aus als wäre es passend...

Gott ich fühl mich bescheuert, weil ich versuche euch zu "berichtigen" v_v


----------



## Softy (2. März 2012)

Aber auf der Herstellerseite steht doch, dass das Gehäuse µATX-kompatibel ist.



Razer255 schrieb:


> Gott ich fühl mich bescheuert, weil ich versuche euch zu "berichtigen" v_v



Da musst Du Dich nicht bescheuert fühlen, die Anzahl der Beiträge hat nichts mit der Kompetenz zu tun.  Ich mein, schau mich an


----------



## HairforceOne (2. März 2012)

Das hast jetzt du gesagt 

Ich hab nochmal geschaut.. also auf der Herstellerseite von Bitfenix wird das Merc Alpha mit den Mini-ITX, mATX und ATX geführt.
BitFenix.com » Products » Chassis » Merc Alpha
Von µATX ist da nicht die rede... oder ist dieser Formfaktor schon wieder das Gleiche wie Mini ATX oder Mircro?! oO

Ich lege mich vlt. auch einfach zu sehr auf die Bilder fest... Bei mir kam die Erfahrung durch meinen alten rechner, der eigentlich jeden zweiten Tag kaputt war  (Hab ihn insgesamt bestimmt 250x formatiert (er ist 10 Jahre Alt geworden das schöne ding xD) Daher meine Erfahrung.

Und natürlich durch die Foren 

EDIT: Nochmals schlau gemacht. Habe nie was gesagt^^ Micro und µ  sind das gleiche...
Dennoch bleib das Proble vom Poker bestehen, dass es nicht passt, wie es mir scheint... weil einbau ist ja korrektz...


----------



## Softy (2. März 2012)

mATX = µATX 

Am besten warten wir mal, bis sich der TE wieder meldet.


----------



## Baclky123 (4. März 2012)

Wäre jemand so nett mir die selbe bzw. ähnliche Intel Konfig. vom User Heretic bei hardwareversand.de zusammenzusuchen.


Heretic schrieb:


> Für wikk87 Intel+AMD | Geizhals Deutschland




Wollte bei hardwareversand bestellen und zusammenbauen lassen aber ich finde im Konfigurator dort , nicht die exakt selben Teile und bin mir unsicher beim auswählen anderer da ich mich nicht sonderlich gut damit auskenne. 

Gruß Hans


----------



## Softy (4. März 2012)

Bitte schön:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-2400 Box, LGA1155
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock H67M (B3), Sockel 1155, mATX
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! PURE POWER CM BQT L8-CM-430W
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Thermaltake V3 Black Edition ohne Netzteil
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD6870 1G GDDR5 PCI-E DL-DVI-I+SL-DVI-D / HDMI / DP
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH22NS bare schwarz 
2x hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax T.B.Silence 12x12cm 
optional: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau


----------



## Baclky123 (4. März 2012)

Wow danke das ging schnell


----------



## Softy (4. März 2012)

Bitte schön  Den Konfigurator brauchst Du nicht, einfach alles in den Warenkorb legen, und den Zusammenbau mit dazu packen.


----------



## Baclky123 (7. März 2012)

So ich nochmal.
Hm wollte grade bestellen und gesehn das sie dieses Mb erst am 13. wieder haben.

Könntest du mir ein gutes anderes empfehlen. ( möglichst um die +- 50 euro , falls das qualtitativ nicht alzu weit vom 65 euro board entfernt ist , ansonsten auch nicht schlimm )


Gruß Hans


----------



## Softy (7. März 2012)

Das kannst Du nehmen (ebenfalls mit USB3 und SATA3): hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock H61M/U3S3 (B3), Sockel 1155, mATX


----------



## PokerD (19. März 2012)

Ich möchte mich für eure Hilfe bedanken, auch wenn mein Post echt spät kommt.
Softy hatte recht, man konnte einfach eine weitere blende "rausbrechen" und dann hat die Graka gepasst.
War eine heiden arbeit, wenn man es nicht gewohnt ist PC's zusammen zu bauen 
War zwar locker 5 Stunden dran, aber es hat beim ersten einschalten direkt funktioniert und das System läuft 1a für diesen Preis.
Spiele alle derzeit neuen Games auf MAX mit 1920x1080 HD Auflösung.
Also super und danke nochmal an alle 

Greetz


----------



## Softy (19. März 2012)

Super, dass jetzt alles funktioniert, und gut läuft 

Viel Spaß dann mit dem neuen Rechenschieber


----------

